# chinese takeaway.



## Mrs-N

is it safe to have one?

we were gonna have one tonight but not sure if im meant to. 

would you have one?


----------



## MrsO29

I have been scared when having takeaways this pregnancy as sometimes I do get ill after having a 'bad' one and don't want to risk this happening when pg!

I have had a few takeaway pizzas and chips, and I had a few meals out at the Indian, so I think a Chinese would be ok too. 
Just be careful what you choose?
I stuck to vegetable dishes with all mine.


----------



## tinkabells

I've been eating take aways had a chinese lastnight, as long as your not having any shell fish, but as im a veggie i dont have the meat anyway xxx


----------



## Mrs-N

i was gonna have duck. 

i think im gonna have it but maybe ill choose something else instead


----------



## helenas81

i ate chinese through my pregnancy, even had one the night before my lil one was born :) but i avoided shellfish


----------



## lollylou1

god i lived on chinese hence gaining lots of weight lol, i also had one the saturday as annabelle was born the sunday!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## Chaos

I've been totally addicted to Chinese take out since being pregnant. Nothing like a big bowl of Chinese vegetables and rice. YUM.

I think as long as its fresh and you don't reheat any left overs, you'll be fine.


----------



## hattiehippo

I've been eating chinese - particularly love the sweet and sour chicken balls and crispy duck from our local one. Haven't had any problems - the chicken is always well cooked.


----------



## Kiddo

I haven't stopped eating takeaways since I've been pg but I have stuck to the shops that I know and trust. I think giving up our Friday night Chinese/Indian would have been worse than going without wine for nine months!


----------



## amylw1

i have eaten everything i normally do including chinese etc. if i followed the what you can/cant eat list i would starve!

the only thing i found with chinese was that i didnt like my usual duck fried rice or beef chow mein. so i a stuck eating sweet n sour chicken and prawn friend rice.


----------



## claire99991

i have eaten chinease and had the duck in plum sauce very yummy 2...enjoy


----------



## Mrs-N

i didnt have duck but i had rice and chicken balls and a beef thing. 

it was lovely.
i feel sick now coz i think ive eaten too much. x


----------



## hattiehippo

All this talk of yummy chinese is making me hungry!


----------



## bitepeach

oh yay!! i've been dying for one , and been to afraid to have one


----------



## bjl1981

This was my main pregnancy craving in the beginning!! I'd think as long as it's a chinese you trust and stay clear of shellfish you'll be fine!:)


----------



## mumtobe25

why is everyone saying about shellfish? my mw and dr has told me that shellfish well prawns is fine if it is cooked proper the same as meat.

Ive had chiense with prawn dishes all the way though and im fine - ive also been eating prawns cooked as that has been a craving..hence why i checked with my mw lol


----------



## Beautywithin

Well i hope it isnt bad for you ,because iv had it quiet a bit since i found out im pregnant x


----------



## joeyjo

Prawns/shellfish cooked properly are fine. Its just that they are one of the foods more likely to give you food poisoning and you are much more susceptible to food poisoning in pregnancy.
I ate shellfish/prawns but only ones I had prepared myself or ones cooked without much in the way of sauces. I avoided them at chinese places etc because the strong flavours of the dish could mask any slight "not right" flavour with the fish...


----------



## kimfrye661

Chinese is fine to eat, but I have been trying not to eat it. I don't know if its the same over there but here they PACK chinese food with salt, and salt leads to water retention, so I try and stay away from it. Im assuming though since you're early along you won't have a problem with that. :)


----------



## Sarahkka

kimfrye661 said:


> Chinese is fine to eat, but I have been trying not to eat it. I don't know if its the same over there but here they PACK chinese food with salt, and salt leads to water retention, so I try and stay away from it. Im assuming though since you're early along you won't have a problem with that. :)

I was thinking the exact same thing. I am not a big fan of Chinese food anyway, but I wonder about the sodium and the MSG? Those aren't very good for you when you aren't pregnant, so I wonder if it's one to avoid? I'm sure it's fine in moderation.


----------



## Ninajewel

I think if its one you have been to before and been ok go for it! I would steer clear of trying out new dishes that you haven't had before though.

I have been very "naughty" this time around. I even have runny eggs as long as they are lion marked (as these chickens have been immunised against salmonella), and naughty cheeses as long as they are fresh and pasturised. :twisted:

I think as with everything there is always a risk of just being unlucky. But to be honest I always think a relaxed mum is a relaxed baby and if you're spending your whole time worrying about things you won't get a chance to enjoy it! I know I'll be straight back on my diet as soon as bubs arrives so I'm making the most of things now!

Enjoy:winkwink:


----------



## DaisyBee

About the msg - at least where I am you can say "no msg" and they will do that for you. I've had chinese a few times so far and loved every bite! Think I'm liking saltier things - because Chinese and Mexican sound soooo good lately!


----------

